# Wich Plow?



## Blamby (Feb 25, 2004)

I have a 1998 Gmc Jimmy and i don't know what size plow i should put on it. I was looking at the Sno-way St or the Mt, Which should i get and what size 6' ,6'8" , 7'6"?


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

Whatever you do, just don't exceed the front axle rating of your truck. Snoway sounds good, depending on the kind of plowing youre doing you want to get the largest blade possible if you plow alot. For personal use or just a few drives a smaller blade would be fine. You also need to add air shocks or timbrens to the front end to help with the weight of the plow. I would say 6'8" snoway if i had to recommend.


----------



## Blamby (Feb 25, 2004)

Should i go with the ST or the MT?


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

curtis makes a nice light duty plow check there web site


----------

